# ...e 2000 T para o TT



## Vanda

Nosso ajudante-mor, *Tombatossals*, vulgo TT, 

está completando 2000 toneladas

de elucidativos posts. 

TT, obrigada por estar sempre a postos e solícito 

para com todos. 

Todos nós somos muito gratos a você!
​


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns.

Mis felicitaciones.

Moltes felicitats. 

​


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Tomba.
Muchas gracias por tus contribuciones, sea en español, en catalán o en tu portugués impecable.
Meus parabéns e continue sendo o nosso morcego favorito.


----------



## Nanon

¡Felicidades, TT! ¿Qué haríamos sin ti?


----------



## Macunaíma

Parabéns, Tombatossals, pelos 2 mil posts. Só nunca entendi porque você aparece tão pouco no fórum de português. Não sabe que quanto mais gente metendo o bedelho naquilo lá melhor?  

Grande abraço 

_Macunaíma_


----------



## nusa

Agradecida por estar siempre aquí, con tus imnumerosas colaboraciones.

Un abrazo


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Vaya! ¡felicidades!

¡Qué bueno es ver este thread por acá! Gracias por las ayudas que ha aportado a WR. Agradezco en especial todos aquellos post que elaboraste para aclararme una duda a mí...  Sobra decir que Ud. muy querido en el foro portugués-español, que es uno de los foristas más importantes que tenemos allá debido a su experiencia con la lengua portuguesas. Personas como Ud son las que hacen del foro la maravilla que todos aclaman.

¡Sigua adelante, TT!

Mil abrazos y una lluvia entera de besos para Ud.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado por lembra-se de mim. Não tenho palavras para agradecer-lhes as suas lindas mensagens. Alguém de vocês disse: "_¡Felicidades, TT! ¿Qué haríamos sin ti?_" e eu pergunto: "*que faria eu sem todos vocês?*". A resposta seria: "Nada!". Graças a Deus somos uma pequena "grande" família e espero que siga assim por muitos anos. 
Muito obrigado! 
_¡Muchas gracias!_ 
_Moltes gràcies!_ 
Tombatossals


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Parabéns, Tombatossals.

Quina enveja el teu portuguès, rapaz!

Una salutació des del Poble-sec,

TPS


----------

